# Beginners blues course



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

With time available, I've just recently come across and am enjoying this five part course in blues theory introduction. Having always been more of a classic/ prog guy, a friend told me about thirty years ago that one day I'd understand where it all began. Better late than never, and I've enjoyed learning and developing my blues ear. I really like the format in that the topics to be covered for each session are presented upfront and at the end there are goals to work on and practice. If you are just acquiring an interest or want to develop an understanding of the blues and some of its fretboard connections you may enjoy this too.

[h:// video]


----------

